# Frosted soybeans



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

This being my first year growing soybeans I was wondering what was going to happen the the beans that got frosted on this morning. I'm guessing that the ones which were yellowing and starting to dry down will be fine but what about the ones which the vines were still green and the beans still growing? Most of the beans were full size in the pods but were still green and not starting to turn. Are they a total loss....the leaves were blackened by the frost.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Dont feel so bad guy across the road had 2 inches of snow on his. He doesnt care he has crop insurance lol


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

The beans will eventually dry up and you will harvest a reduced yield. The green bean seeds will likely be very small in size when they are dry, thus reducing yield.

This kind of thing happens regularly up in the north country.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Also they may have a green tinge to them when combineing.The elevator might discount for that.If you bin them at home and take out later the green tinge goes away.Depending how green they are.


----------

